# Chatt Katt February Catfishing Tournament



## full throttle (Feb 12, 2017)

We will have our February Catfish Tournament out of Rood Creek Park on Feb 25th from 12 PM till 8 PM eastern time. Everyone is welcome to come out and join us.


----------

